# Solved: Windows Scanner & Camera wizard



## Digidave (Jun 5, 2005)

I went to plug in my camera into the USB plug & turned it on. Now, normally the Scanner & Camera wizard would pop up & I could import my pics to my computer running Windows XP Home Edition. The computer recognizes the camera, because I get the sound you normally get & the icon in the system tray that you click on to saftly remove Hardware. When I go into "My Computer" The camera shows up as "Removable Disc H". I right clicked and went into Properties>Auto Play & made sure that it was to transfer all picture files to computer using the Windows Scanner & Camera Wizard. That did no good. What more can I do or check. The camera is a Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-V1 if that helps. I just want the ease of the wizard coming up automatically to transfer my pics.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

If it worked correctly before... as you say

What have you done/installed that could have caused the problem?

Does the camera show as a removeable drive in My Computer?

buck


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Go back to AutoPlay. Select "Pictures". Check "Select an action to perform". Highlight "Copy pictures to a folder on my computer using the Scanner and Camera Wizard". *Apply* before you OK.


----------



## Digidave (Jun 5, 2005)

I appreciate your responses. I haven't installed or downloaded anything. Certainly nothing that would change this behavior. As previously stated, yes it shows up as "Removable Drive H". 

Slipe: Yes I did do that before hiting Okay. I also rebooted when finished doing it. Just to make certain that Windows saved all my settings.

I would appreciate any more suggestions anybody has. Maybe a registry change or something? I wouldn't be afraid to make changes to the registry if I was givin' some direction.


----------



## Palustris (Apr 25, 2006)

Not a lot of help I know, but this is the most frequently asked question on all Forums. So far I have not found an answer which works, not even on the official Microsoft site.


----------



## Digidave (Jun 5, 2005)

Palustris said:


> Not a lot of help I know, but this is the most frequently asked question on all Forums. So far I have not found an answer which works, not even on the official Microsoft site.


Yea, I hear the there. Going to be one of those minor frustrations that you just have to deal with.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

another thought

After transfering to the computer are you formating the card in the camera before taking more pictures, or just overwriting the old pictures...

if not try that... either with that card/memory stick formated or a new card/memory stick formated...see if the wizard awakens...

buck


----------



## Palustris (Apr 25, 2006)

Changed the camera, not that long ago and it had a new card in it, no effect, the wizard still does not appear.
Another point is that the Scanner is not recognised either, but if one uses the Scanner software then there is no problem.
Running the Device Manager Fault finder produces a report of no faults, too.


----------



## Palustris (Apr 25, 2006)

http://www.fujifilmusa.com/JSP/fuji...p?dbid=800639&prodcat=781372&sscucatid=664276
Not sure if this allows links like this, but this is the answer given on the Fugi site to this problem.


----------



## Palustris (Apr 25, 2006)

Sorry to do it like this, but this is Microsofts Autofix Repair thingy
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...reetext=Autoplay Repair Wizard&DisplayLang=en


----------



## Digidave (Jun 5, 2005)

Palustris said:


> Sorry to do it like this, but this is Microsofts Autofix Repair thingy
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...reetext=Autoplay Repair Wizard&DisplayLang=en


This Worked!!! Thanks for the link Palustris. After the pain of Validating Windows & all that crap, I got to the Autoplay fix. Downloaded it, plugged in & turned on my camera, then ran the Autoplay fix wizard. Works like a charm now.:up:


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Sorry I didn't post that Digidave...I figured you had already tried it...

unfortunately it only works about half the time....

glad it worked for you and thanks for posting back

buck


----------



## Palustris (Apr 25, 2006)

Glad it worked for you, it certainly did not for me.


----------

